# Grooming course tomorrow



## Dexter1011 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi, I am not sure if I have the correct postcode to put in my sat nav tomorrow. Does anybody know it, I have GU3 3PE. Is it easy to find where we go when we get there.

Really looking forward to it and Dexter definitely needs a cut.

Alison


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

OOOoooo for the minute I thought you were trecking "up north" as ours is tomorrow as well.... happy snipping x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi Alison, 

This is the address I found on Google, so your postcode looks right.

Merrist Wood College
Worplesdon
Guildford
Surrey
GU3 3PE

I going too, possibly with the matted Maisie See you tomorrow.

Sue


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks for the address. I'm taking my few grooming tools that I possess, do you think I need to take my Pet Head shampoo and conditioner. Think I will just because I trust it to really soften Millie's fur makiing grooming easier.

Looking forward to it. Early 'comfort break' walk for Millie then I'll head down, think it will take me an hour.


----------



## Dexter1011 (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I am going to bring my scissors but they are not great have been holding out buying anything as I thought I would be on a buying spree after doing the course. I would probably bring shampoo with you. Going to brush Dexter in a mo and take a before photo.

See you tomorrow.
Alison


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

The grooming parlour is really easy to find and very close to the car park. I suggest everyone tries to take their dog for a long walk prior to the course as they have to sit on the grooming tables for a very long time
They provide all the shampoos and conditioners ( Groomers own brand) but you are free to use all of your own stuff. Looking forward to seeing you all tomorrow


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks for the info Colin. I'm still not sure which dog to take ! either Bess who doesn't really need a groom and has an easy coat which I would like to keep longish .. OR .. Maisie who is horribly matted at the moment as I've been extremely busy and have neglected the daily brushings a bit.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Sue, I think you should take Masie as you will have lots of time to sort her out and I'm sure Dinah will be able to give you some good tips. It would be interesting to compare fleecy coats....Dinah said previously these are the worst kind


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Colin do you know if there is somewhere nearby that I can take Millie for a good walk. I have an hours journey, so any big walk I do in St Albans will have worn off by the time she's slept in the car for an hour


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

It's not really my area but have been told you could try Stoke park in Guildford ..otherwise you could walk around the grounds of the college...I will probably do a walk before I leave home then a walk around the grounds before we go in..I'm hoping Betty will behave herself!!


----------



## ellemir (Jan 17, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing you all there. I'm bringing my Maisie. Should be a good day.

Vicki


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Have a great day everyone! I was hoping to pop in today to see you all and take some action shots but I'm afraid I am no longer able to .......life just kinda takes over sometimes doesn't it?

The grounds are extensive at the college but dogs should be kept on leads. You can give your dogs a toilet break any time during the course.

The entrance to the college is opposite 'Rokers' (animal feed centre, soft play and golf course) on Holly Lane. Follow signs for the student car park and park at the far end even going through the open barrier which will say no students! It's Saturday so you can park right at the end. You'll know you're at the end as there is a little section of disabled parking on your left. Park just before the disabled spaces.

Give my regards to Dinah and don't forget the before and after photos!

Look forward to hearing how you all got on.


----------



## mandy1 (Jan 26, 2012)

hope you all have a great time, can not wait to see some of you at the meet in bushy park tomorrow
all your poos will look fab im sure
so snip snip and see you soon
mandy x


----------

